# Elishewitz mid-tech vs. Gen III Hinderer XM18



## smokelaw1 (Nov 30, 2009)

I've posted this on another board too (slightly different version)..

OK, so here's the thing...first off, I use knives. I don't buy them so they collect dust. Now, I don't abuse them, and if I need a REAL heavy use knife, I am carrying a fixed balde, usually a Busse. That said, I have batoned on a few large folders if REALLY neccesary. Again, I'd rather use the Fusion Battle Mistress if I need to split wood!

Anyway, I've been trying to decide between a Elishewitz mid-tech (part machine made, part hand made), and a Gen III Hinderer XM-18. 
I have small sebenza for smaller daily carry. They are both about the same cost, size. I have NO first hand knowledge of the Elishwitz, as I have only handled some of his full custom folders of different styles. These two knives are pretty different, as I am not neccesarliy looking for a bomb-proof pre-capable beast, but I do want a strong, rugged folder that can stand up to serious use. 

I love the looks of both, but I liked the black coated modified wharny of the Elsihewitz a little better, and I pulled the trigger and ordered it. It should be here by the weekend. I'm super excited, and sure I'll love it.

Now, I've never heard someone regret buying an Elishewitz, and I will likely carry and use it just as (almost) hard and often as the hinderer....but, I can't stop thinking about the hinderer. Do I need the XM18 too? HOW MUCH heavier duty is it? Did I make a horrible mistake (again, not that an Elishewitz is ever a horrible mistake) in my choice? SHould I have gotten the XM18 first (there is still one available to me if I decide I need to "get both!")? Will I be so thrilled that I'll forget about it? 


Short version: Somebody tell me I bought a great knife, I'll be happy with it, and I dont' "NEED" the hinderer right now as I have heavy duty knives I carry when I need them and the Elishewitz is heavy enough duty to handle anything that might reasonably come my way.


----------



## JB in SC (Nov 30, 2009)

Allen's mid tech knives look exceptionally nice. I would seriously doubt you will regret getting one.

It's my opinion that you are comparing apples to oranges (button lock to frame lock). Personally, I think a properly executed frame lock is the strongest folder locking mechanism.

One of the neat features of the XM-18 is the ease with which one can change the scale.

As info, I don't have a dog in the fight since neither design is offered in a true left hand configuration.

Get both...


----------



## Knife Boy (Nov 30, 2009)

Allen's knives are awesome. I have 5 of his customs, and a midtech on the way as well. I actually can' wait to get it. His buttonlock mechanism is nothing short of beautiful. Rock solid lock up and buttery smooth. Allen stands behind his stuff too.

I have owned Hinderers as well (a firetac, and a custom handground XM-18) the XM was an awesome knife too. Very well made and stout. I have handled quite a few of the newer non-handground bladed XMs as well, and I have to say the spanto grind just isn't the same when it isn't had ground. The knives are still constructed the same as the customs, just the blade lacks something in my opinion. Both are great knives, but given the choice I would have chosen the Elishewitz too.


----------



## TKC (Dec 1, 2009)

*Allen's knives are top notch. But for me, I prefer the toughness of Rick's knives!!! So for me, the nod goes to Rick.*


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 2, 2009)

for me too...i love the XM18!:twothumbs


----------



## nathan310 (Dec 2, 2009)

XM would be my choice


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, those of you who know me on the other forum I posted this on know about this already, but the guy sold the XM-18 that was available. I had been given a "day or two" to think about it, and it's gone. I had been convinced (twist my rubber arm) that "buy both" was truly the way to go. 
I missed out, but now I can start the hunt!!!


----------



## Knife Boy (Dec 2, 2009)

I just received my Elishewitz Midtech yesterday, and it is a phenomenal knife. I got the original version with the integral steel frame/bolsters. Definitely get one!!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Knife Boy said:


> I just received my Elishewitz Midtech yesterday, and it is a phenomenal knife. I got the original version with the integral steel frame/bolsters. Definitely get one!!


 
Cool, my lightweight should be here tomorrow. I am pretty excited about it!


----------



## Knife Boy (Dec 4, 2009)

Let me know what you think. After getting the original midtech, I really want a lightweight now too. Allen makes great stuff.



smokelaw1 said:


> Cool, my lightweight should be here tomorrow. I am pretty excited about it!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 4, 2009)

It is absolutely amazing. So rigid and robust for the weight. The lockup is both smooth and solid (one of the reasons I like high end button locks). 

I am now, absolutely in the hunt for an XM-18. The lightweight is amazing, but I honeslty don't know how often I'll USE it. And I use my knives. I won't carry it when I KNOW I need a heavy use knife, and when it is doubtful, I have my William henry on me. When I am going to just take down boxes or something, i have a Sebbie, and camping, I carry a lightweight spyderco. I have a feeling the Spyuderco and Sebbie will get replaced by the XM-18, even with the additional weight. We'll see...I have a few possible deals in the pipeline. 

Do you find yourself using the midtech? Where does it fit in your rotation? Just so you know...I don't regret the purchase one bit...and if I can think of where it fits, it wil start getting carried and used.


----------



## commodorewheeler (Dec 5, 2009)

I've never handled one of these new midtechs, but I've owned several Elishewitz customs before, so I can definitely vouch for Allen's build quality. It sounds like you are happy with this one, I think you made a great choice.

If you want something heavier, though, I would definitely keep looking for an XM-18. Rick's build quality is top notch as well, and the XM-18 is one of the heavier-duty folders that I've owned.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Dec 10, 2009)

THis newfangled internet thingie has made looking for cool stuff WAY too easy. Got my XM-18 today. 3.5 inch tan flipper, mint. AWESOME knife. I', currently playing with it and the elishewitz side by side. No doubt, neither is "better." THey are very different, of course, but both are amazing. Suit or corporate casual, I carry the William Henry. Nice jeans, I'll carry the Elishewitz....Jeans with dirt and paint on them and Carhardts, the XM18. I think so far, that's the way it's looking to play out. 

I'll put up some lights and knife pics soon. 

Hmmm...Hinderer and Surefire, Elishewitz and McGizmo and ArcMania?


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 29, 2010)

smokelaw1 said:


> THis newfangled internet thingie has made looking for cool stuff WAY too easy. Got my XM-18 today. 3.5 inch tan flipper, mint. AWESOME knife. I', currently playing with it and the elishewitz side by side. No doubt, neither is "better." THey are very different, of course, but both are amazing. Suit or corporate casual, I carry the William Henry. Nice jeans, I'll carry the Elishewitz....Jeans with dirt and paint on them and Carhardts, the XM18. I think so far, that's the way it's looking to play out.
> 
> I'll put up some lights and knife pics soon.
> 
> Hmmm...Hinderer and Surefire, Elishewitz and McGizmo and ArcMania?


Looking forward to seeing them pics!


----------



## Per-Sev (Apr 29, 2010)

I have only owned a custom Elishewitz before and since I was very unhappy with that knife I would go with a Hinderer. I had a Kubaton pen set by Rick and it was outstanding quality so I will assume his knives are made just as good and the resale value will be much better with the Hinderer even if you use it. Just to be fair the knife I had from Allen was early on in his career so I am sure his knives are much better now but I would still vote for the XM-18.


----------

